# Best Legs



## 1HungLo (Jul 22, 2014)

Let's see some killer legs. Preferably female all you stud muffins.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

was about to post up my legs then realized all the pics suck


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 22, 2014)

Take some new ones. If I remember correctly you do have a nice set of wheels.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

Meh..pretty Avg right now...been out of the gym for three months or better..5 maybe now that I think about it.


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

Been in the garden off and on all morning


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

Someone send me some mt2!


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 22, 2014)

Lol. Looking good Sher.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 22, 2014)

Just something about nice thighs that gets my blood boiling.


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Been in the garden off and on all morning



Is Mr. V comin home for lunch to plow the field?


----------



## MI1972 (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Meh..pretty Avg right now...been out of the gym for three months or better..5 maybe now that I think about it.View attachment 54575View attachment 54576



My daughter has the same bike...


----------



## Watson (Jul 22, 2014)

MI1972 said:


> My daughter has the same bike...



azza has the same bike.....


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Is Mr. V comin home for lunch to plow the field?




no..in fact he worked late today aka..having an affair obv


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 22, 2014)

Want us to talk to him for you?


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

no..that seems like a bad course of action


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 22, 2014)

Depends on the outcome you're looking for. If you're thinking of happily ever after then no it would probably not be the best course of action for you. But if you want the house and the money and want him to get lost then let's just say I've seen it work before. (Yes, I am a big brother lol)


----------



## SheriV (Jul 22, 2014)

ahahaha


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Meh..pretty Avg right now...been out of the gym for three months or better..5 maybe now that I think about it.View attachment 54575View attachment 54576



Why you wearing pants?


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 22, 2014)

SheriV said:


> Meh..pretty Avg right now...been out of the gym for three months or better..5 maybe now that I think about it.View attachment 54575View attachment 54576



your like everyone else, a non trainer, welcome to the club tranny legs


----------



## the_predator (Jul 22, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Why you wearing pants?


Best reply ever!


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## charley (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Jul 25, 2014)

my wife actually has great legs, among other assets


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 25, 2014)

OMG Charley, I love you. Well, at least your pics anyway. I love legs!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Jul 25, 2014)

Wifey poo


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 25, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> my wife actually has great legs, among other assets




Nice heckler. Can't beat nice legs at home.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice quads on wifey poo there spiny.


----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## SFW (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 30, 2014)

^^Damn it's quadzilla! Babe's got some serious leg mass going on.


----------



## SFW (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## SFW (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## 1HungLo (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh yum. You're not getting out of that box until she lets you out.


----------



## Watson (Jul 30, 2014)

azzas wife.....


----------



## Watson (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## SheriV (Jul 30, 2014)

my legs in full view are up in ama


----------



## maniclion (Jul 30, 2014)

Best legs are ones wrapped around my hips or head or dangling over my shoulders...


----------



## SFW (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 1, 2014)

^^^ nice bro she is hot!


----------



## SheriV (Aug 1, 2014)

terrible dishwasher


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

thats what I was looking at too, SheriV....


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 1, 2014)

I think that might be a trash compactor.


----------



## SheriV (Aug 1, 2014)

then its extra terrible


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 1, 2014)

Lol, right, pretty hard on dishes.


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)

and I think that is laminate on the cabinets...   but nice shoes...


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## G3 (Aug 3, 2014)

Holy Shit. And did you see the ass on her?


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 15, 2014)

She is such a peach. I could eat a peach for hours.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## LegsEmporium (Sep 20, 2014)

Legs Emporium dot com


----------



## LegsEmporium (Sep 20, 2014)

Legs Emporium dot com Tons of hot fitness legs.


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## IronAddict (Oct 16, 2014)

http://40.media.tumblr.com/7f5538b810f6983547e3d6df0a75ee94/tumblr_mngxa2Vke91s1x0cvo1_500.jpg


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 16, 2014)

IDK about you guys, but I preffer smooth womanly legs over veiny manly looking legs


----------



## maniclion (Oct 16, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> IDK about you guys, but I preffer smooth womanly legs over veiny manly looking legs



We don't care what kind of legs you prefer on your men, we are too busy ogling the pics in this thread...


----------



## LegsEmporium (Oct 16, 2014)

maniclion said:


> We don't care what kind of legs you prefer on your men, we are too busy ogling the pics in this thread...



Maniclion - You F'N RULE!! 

And for a GREAT response to a foolish comment I give you these.....


----------



## LegsEmporium (Dec 20, 2014)

More Sexy Shapely Legs from Legs Emporium dot com


----------



## LegsEmporium (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Bigofool (Feb 7, 2015)

She was dancing the nutcracker. My nuts are killing me now


----------



## LegsEmporium (Feb 7, 2015)

*Dancing????*

Elena for Legs Emporium Dot Com


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## NoviceAAS (Feb 11, 2015)

holy shit that redhead is the woman of my dreams, you think shed get married and just stay in that position for me ??


----------



## LegsEmporium (Feb 28, 2015)

Elena, Cheerleader and Natalya for Legs Emporium Dot Com



 



 



​


----------



## LegsEmporium (May 6, 2015)

*Sexy Shapely Legs Wonder Woman*

Elena as Wonder Woman for Legs Emporium Dot Com



 



 



 ​


----------

